# WHT Gold? OMG...



## dcdan (Mar 31, 2014)

I was browsing WHT today and noticed something very unusual (huge animated GIFs in sigs, and ridiculous-looking "gold" avatars that look appropriate for a gfy.com kind of forum). I was sure WHT got hacked.

Apparently, I was wrong! For $5000 a month you are allowed to trash WHT completely:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1362250

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/memberships/gooooooold.php (this page is currently bugging out if you are not logged in)

EDIT: The deal looks so sweet, I am totally grabbing one as I am typing this.


----------



## Nett (Mar 31, 2014)

You know it's April Fools day.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 1, 2014)

Last year they did the 'ban any member' thing, year before that was like.. upside down text.

Look at a calendar and ask yourself, "What is April 1st?"


----------



## dcdan (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like I have to get some rest...


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Last year they had their "admin forums" viewable by everybody with a bunch of threads that included your username in the subject to make it look like all of the mods are talking about you.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 1, 2014)

> We have worked overnight to finally finish off a world's first feature - resolve all your issues with a click of a button. Just click on the button below to fix everything!
> 
> Resolve All Issues


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Not as good as the fake about Panasonic dropping MFT.


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

Isn't anything funny about that ad.  I mean pretty much the price gouging they've been doing for years so lackies can power spam their ads every X days.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 1, 2014)

I saved up all of my pennies, but I finally was able to purchase a Gold membership.


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 1, 2014)

WHT's April Fool's jokes are actually funny. Most of the April Fool's stuff on the net is downright stupid.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 1, 2014)

I wasted too many hours last night finding Pokemon on Google Maps.


----------



## Lorne (Apr 1, 2014)

Namecheaps new TLDs check em out!


----------



## thedediguy (Apr 1, 2014)

Lorne said:


> Namecheaps new TLDs check em out!


Quite some awesome tld's may get owned.coolstorybro


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Apr 1, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> WHT's April Fool's jokes are actually funny. Most of the April Fool's stuff on the net is downright stupid.


I couldn't agree more with this statement.  Half the things you read are either so obvious it's April Fool's or just so stupid you could careless.


----------



## clarity (Apr 1, 2014)

BBGN-Doug said:


> I couldn't agree more with this statement. Half the things you read are either so obvious it's April Fool's or just so stupid you could careless.


*Could not care less


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 1, 2014)

I still roll my eyes every time I see that 'username'.


----------



## clarity (Apr 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I still roll my eyes every time I see that 'username'.


If you want, I'll change it for you. I think I am out of the frozen period now.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 2, 2014)

Doing things as a reaction to others is what prompted the... youthful decision to change it in the first place.  Just be yourself, don't let others have such a heavy impact on you.


----------



## Roger (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, at least I did not find it so out of the context as Seagate's BACON drives.


----------



## Ever Smile Hosting (Apr 3, 2014)

We will buy Gold Membership soon


----------



## jcarney1987 (Apr 3, 2014)

Yea last years april fools joke was the best, lol I did something like  "[username] Web Hosting service scammed me" and boy did my inbox get spammed with host asking for more details lol


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 3, 2014)

That's more of a dick move than a joke.


----------



## fixidixi (Apr 3, 2014)

@jcarney1987

dont make the mistake of thinking you are being funny while you are an ass..


----------



## nunim (Apr 3, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> @jcarney1987
> 
> dont make the mistake of thinking you are being funny while you are an ass..


I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## Thelen (Apr 13, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> WHT's April Fool's jokes are actually funny. Most of the April Fool's stuff on the net is downright stupid.


Indeed


----------

